# deal breaker, dealbreaker



## Mayra Urízar de Ramírez

Queridos amigos:

¿Podrían ayudarme con una traducción para estas palabras? Se trata de dos personas haciendo negociaciones, pero no logran ponerse de acuerdo. finalmene uno de los dos se enoja y presenta sus condiciones y dice:

No, first you understand that it is a deal breaker. You give me what I want or I go away.

Hasta ahora no he encontrado un significado para deal breaker, por lo que agraderé su valiosa ayuda. Gracias.


----------



## krolaina

Hola, Mayra:

Es un trato roto. Así uno le dice "No, primero entiende que el acuerdo/trato está roto/se ha cancelado. O me das lo que pido o me voy".

Espero te sea de ayuda.


----------



## sinclair001

*Deal breaker*: Es alguien que no cumple o no respeta un trato.


----------



## nykta

Yo entiendo la frase más como algo en que todo el trato depende. Declarar que algo es un "deal breaker" es efectivamente proponer un ultimátum, como sugiere la ultima oración de tu trocito.

No tengo ninguna idea de un equivalente en español, pero espero que eso lo aclare para que otros puedan sugerir algo...



sinclair001 said:


> *Deal breaker*: Es alguien que no cumple o no respeta un trato.


Puede ser, pero en este caso me parece que no, que es más bien una condición muy clave.


----------



## sinclair001

Encontré esta frase:
*A relationship ultimatum is a real deal-breaker rather than a solution. I think your ready to move on now...*
Estoy de acuerdo con Nykta, puede ser ultimátum


----------



## Tatzingo

krolaina said:


> Es un trato roto. Así uno le dice "no, primero entiende que el acuerdo/trato está roto/se ha cancelado. O me das lo que pido o me voy".



Hola: No es eso. Eso seria, (si fuera posible) "broken deal".

Hola,

Nykta tiene toda la razon. Deal Breaker = condicion clave del trato. Si cumples con esa condicion, hay trato. Si no, no hay trato.

No. first you understand that it is a deal breaker. You give me what I want or I go away.

"No, por primero tienes que entender que esta es una condicion clave del trato. Dame lo que quiero o me voy" (o sea, no hay trato).

Tatz.

Aqui, aunque sea una posibilidad, el sostantivo "breaker" no se refiere a una persona, sino a una condicion como dice Nykta.


----------



## krolaina

Tatzingo said:


> No es eso. Eso seria, (si fuera posible) "broken Deal"


Es verdad, gracias Tatz. Me temo que lo he usado siempre mal....


----------



## Tatzingo

De nada. No siendo palabras de uso comun, es facil malentenderlas.

Tatz.


----------



## Mayra Urízar de Ramírez

¡Uy! Mil gracias a todo los que se han tomado la molestia de contestar. Me queda muy clara la idea de que es una condición clave o final, quizás la palabra ultimátum puede dar la idea para este contexto.

¡Les debo una!

De nuevo, gracias

Mayra


----------



## sinclair001

Para completar un poco más el concepto traigo a colación ultimátum según el DRAE
*ultimátum**.*
(Del lat. _ultimātum_, t. n. de _-tus_).

*1. *m. En el lenguaje diplomático, resolución terminante y definitiva, comunicada por escrito.
*2. *m. coloq. Resolución definitiva.


----------



## Basenjigirl

Mayra Urízar de Ramírez said:


> Queridos amigos:
> 
> ¿Podrían ayudarme con una traducción para esta palabra? Se trata de dos personas haciendo negociaciones, pero no logran ponerse de acuerdo. finalmene uno de los dos se enoja y presenta sus condiciones y dice:
> 
> No. first you understand that it is a deal breaker.
> [The idea of this sentence is this: _Primero tienes que entender que eso es algo que a mí, no me gusta. _]
> 
> This is an ultimatum: _You give me what I want or I go away_.



A dealbreaker can be an ultimatum but not necessarily. Depends on the context. For example, imagine that you have been offered a new job that pays a high salary but requires you to work every weekend. The fact that you will have to work every weekend is a dealbreaker, meaning that you were inclined to accept the job but decided not to because of the work schedule. In this case, a dealbreaker is not an ultimatum. 

Now, imagine a different example where a guy breaks up with his girlfriend after she gives him an ultimatum that he propose marriage or else.  He's not ready to get married and her pushing him to marry makes him realize he really doesn't want to be married, especially not to her. For the guy, her ultimatum is the dealbreaker that causes him to end the relationship for good.


----------



## nykta

Basenjigirl said:


> A dealbreaker can be an ultimatum but not necessarily. Depends on the context. For example, imagine that you have been offered a new job that pays a high salary but requires you to work every weekend. The fact that you will have to work every weekend is a dealbreaker, meaning that you were inclined to accept the job but decided not to because of the work schedule. In this case, a dealbreaker is not an ultimatum.
> 
> Now, imagine a different example where a guy breaks up with his girlfriend after she gives him an ultimatum that he propose marriage or else. He's not ready to get married and her pushing him to marry makes him realize he really doesn't want to be married, especially not to her. For the guy, her ultimatum is the dealbreaker that causes him to end the relationship for good.



This is an excellent explanation of a dealbreaker. When I brought up ultimatums, what I was trying to suggest was that in a negotiation, _calling_ a condition a 'dealbreaker' is effectively _proposing _an ultimatum: to say "x is a dealbreaker" is to say that "either condition x changes or the deal is off", which is a form of an ultimatum. Basenjigirl is entirely correct that the "dealbreaker" and "ultimatum" are not interchangeable.

Hope this clarifies what I was trying to express earlier!


----------



## bgiorno

Entonces sería como '¿el causante de la ruptura de un trato?


----------



## Aristoteles

Buen dia:
Considero que podria llamarse el "anulador del contrato" osea la causal para que un contrato se anule. Leyendo los aportes de los demas y el texto que estoy analizando, este termino se refiere a los puntos debiles que puede tener un contrato, como lo dice la siguiente expresion:
"(...) Are any of the terms a deal breaker?"


----------



## Pinsay

*"No. first you understand that it is a deal breaker. You give me what I want or I go away."*

Esto es inaceptable o ésto es una condición o término inaceptable.

También podrías traducirlo como "impedimento"

Otro uso:

*To make it a deal breaker.*

Hacer de ésto un obstáculo o traba.


----------



## neomercurio

Dealbreaker tiene dos significados distintos, su traducción literal sería "Rompecontratos" y expresa muy bien lo que significa ya que puede ser algo negativo o positivo que provoque que decidamos en uno u otro sentido. Yo visito muchos foros tecnologicos y lo usan en un sentido u otro. Por ejemplo algo en lo que un ordenador mejora a todos los demás sería un dealbreaker positivo ya que es una condición que hace que los usuarios se inclinen a comprarlo por ese rasgo distintivo. En otros casos un ordenador que es muy bueno pero emite mucho ruido es algo negativo, por lo que en este caso si estas dispuesto a asumir esa molestia vas a comprarlo.


----------



## pocumus

Clausula para romper el trato o clausula disolutoria


----------



## Moritzchen

Mayra Urízar de Ramírez said:


> ¿Podrían ayudarme con una traducción para esta palabra? Se trata de dos personas haciendo negociaciones, pero no logran ponerse de acuerdo. finalmene uno de los dos se enoja y presenta sus condiciones y dice:
> 
> No. first you understand that it is a deal breaker. You give me what I want or I go away.
> 
> Hasta ahora no he encontrado un significado para deal breaker, por lo que agraderé su valiosa ayuda.


No, antes que nada debes entender que  esto no es negociable. Me das lo que quiero o me voy.


----------



## david314

Moritzchen said:


> No, antes que nada debes entender que  esto *no es negociable*. Me das lo que quiero o me voy.


 Indeed,  _a deal breaker_ is _that issue which is *not negotiable*_. 

It's my way or the highway!


----------



## Emiliana de Lunares

Hey, everyone!

I haven't seen anyone discuss the use of "deal breaker" outside of the legal world.
This term is often used when talking about relationships as well: If a guy doesn't have a job, that's a deal breaker for me (very silly example!).

How would you say "deal breaker" in this case?
Thank you in advance for your time and assistance.
I hope to hear from someone soon


----------



## jokipokemon

*Deal breaker*: Es alguien que no cumple o no respeta un trato.


----------



## Emiliana de Lunares

Hello! 

Thank you for your response. I'm a native speaker of English, so I was wondering how to say this in Spanish (and not with respect to a "trato").
For example: If a girl cheats on me, that's a deal breaker. 

Any idea?


----------



## Amapolas

jokipokemon said:


> *Deal breaker*: Es alguien que no cumple o no respeta un trato.



En realidad, no es "alguien" que no cumple con un trato. Es una condición o una característica que hace que el trato, o la operación, sea inaceptable. Es algo que no se puede -o no se quiere- negociar. Por ejemplo, busco un nuevo empleo, pero tiene que ser en un lugar cerca de mi casa, y en cambio me ofrecen uno que me obliga a viajar dos horas todos los días. Esa distancia, ese viaje de dos horas, es el _deal breaker. _



Emiliana de Lunares said:


> Thank you for your response. I'm a native speaker of English, so I was wondering how to say this in Spanish (and not with respect to a "trato").



Emiliana, me temo que no tenemos una frase hecha en castellano para traducir esta expresión. Lo más parecido, creo, es una "condición _sine qua non_".


----------



## Emiliana de Lunares

Gracias por tu ayuda de todas formas.
Se me acaba de ocurrir la posibilidad de _*un punto en su contra.*_

O sea, si a un tío no le gustan los perros, _*es un punto en su contra. *_

Jeje...sólo un ejemplo.

¿Qué tal te parece?


----------



## Amapolas

Como yo lo entiendo, _deal breaker_, es más que un punto en su contra. Es algo que no voy a tolerar. Por ejemplo, si a un tío no le gustan los gatos (o las amapolas, jejé) yo directamente lo tacho de mi lista.


----------



## iribela

Emiliana de Lunares said:


> I haven't seen anyone discuss the use of "deal breaker" outside of the legal world.
> This term is often used when talking about relationships as well: If a guy doesn't have a job, that's a deal breaker for me (very silly example!).
> 
> How would you say "deal breaker" in this case?
> Thank you in advance for your time and assistance.
> I hope to hear from someone soon



Hi. If you look at post #13, you'll see that the expression was discussed in contexts other than legal.
As Amapolas mentioned, we don't have a set phrase. In your example, you could say "si un tipo no trabaja, yo ni me molesto/ni me le arrimo/hasta ahí llegó mi amor..." I'd say that something is 'inaceptable' or 'intolerable.' Informally, and depending on the context, you might hear 'entonces no,' or 'yo ni loca,' etc.


----------



## Aguas Claras

¿"una condición imprescindible para el trato"?


----------



## bgiorno

Aunque no se me ocurre una sola palabra pero creo decimos: Eso es razón suficiente para cortar...


----------



## Elcanario

Emiliana de Lunares said:


> For example: If a girl cheats on me, that's a deal breaker.


Otros:
Mi límite es que una chica me engañe.
Si una chica me engaña pues por ahí ya no paso.
Si una chica me engaña apaga y vámonos.
Un saludo


----------



## claaariii

Moritzchen said:


> No, antes que nada debes entender que  esto no es negociable. Me das lo que quiero o me voy.





david314 said:


> Indeed,  _a deal breaker_ is _that issue which is *not negotiable*_.


 

Difícil de traducir, pero me parece que esto es lo que más se acerca. Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con que un _deal breaker_ es algo absolutamente NO NEGOCIABLE, en cualquier contexto. En negocios, relaciones, lo que sea...por ejemplo, si alguien es fumador, por más que tenga mil otras características hermosas, esa sola para mi sería un _deal breaker_: NO es negociable, no voy a tener una relación con alguien que fuma...no hay trato, solo por esa característica específica.



Amapolas said:


> Como yo lo entiendo, _deal breaker_, es más que un punto en su contra. Es algo que no voy a tolerar. Por ejemplo, si a un tío no le gustan los gatos (o las amapolas, jejé) yo directamente lo tacho de mi lista.



O sea, tal cual...es _mucho_ más que "un punto en contra"...puede haber varios "puntitos en contra" y tener trato igual. Con un _deal breaker_, no.


----------



## Aguas Claras

Quizá "línea roja", al menos en España.


----------



## aommoa

Condición sine qua non


----------



## Amapolas

aommoa said:


> Condición sine qua non


 Sí, estoy de acuerdo; es lo mismo que había sugerido yo.


----------

